# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Sept. 16 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Blood drives BLOOD DRIVES: 11:30 a.m.-3:30 p.m. Sept. 16 at the St. Charles County Administration Building, 201 N. Second St. in St. Charles; 8 a.m.-1:30 p.m. Sept. 20 at St. Cletus Catholic Church, 2705 Zumbehl Road in St. Charles; 3-7 p.m. Sept. 21 at Chapel of the Cross Lutheran Church, 907 Jungermann Road in St. Peters; 3-8 p.m. Sept. 21 at JJ's Restaurant, 200 Fort Zumwalt Square in O ...View the full article


----------

